# Ura - ultimate australian reptile



## bkevo (Jan 10, 2011)

I am starting this thread (and have hopes it kicks off) as I am very interested to see the range of answers to...

IF YOU COULD... ONLY.... KEEP ONE SPECIES OF AUSTRALIAN NATIVE REPTILE, WHAT WOULD THAT REPTILE BE? and if it is applicable and you would like to add... WHAT MORPH OR LOCALITY?

example
stimsons python, wheatbelt locale
example 2
RPM/JAG, orange pepper

there is no wrong answer unless your answer is a corn, burm or ball python


----------



## D3pro (Jan 10, 2011)

Darwin - Albino. Love those things


----------



## bkevo (Jan 10, 2011)

personally...........Albino Olive Python


----------



## Kurto (Jan 10, 2011)

GTP hands down!


----------



## sweetangel (Jan 10, 2011)

Ridge-tail Monitor


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 10, 2011)

albino GTP


----------



## bucky (Jan 10, 2011)

albino olive
albino darwin which i hope to buy at the coming expo. if not before.
anyone wanna donate to the snake fund?? lol


----------



## Spot_the_mac (Jan 10, 2011)

womas they are absolute units, i just saw one eating a rump steak


----------



## raged (Jan 10, 2011)

Albino Rough Knob-tailed Gecko


----------



## Smithers (Jan 10, 2011)

Wheatbelt Stimson,..I know it's an example in the question but my fave snake...and soon to get a hatchie


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2011)

That's tough! I would go with lacies, so much personality, strength, power etc. It's as if they demand your respect, they are the ultimate reptile. I would miss my pythons though!


----------



## gillsy (Jan 10, 2011)

Prasinus


----------



## HILDY (Jan 10, 2011)

Olive all the way


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 10, 2011)

Albino Jacky Dragon....


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

_V.panoptes_ of whatever type that get to 2.5m or more so i can feed it for free on feral animals and give away cats without having to butcher them as much.


----------



## Ctenophorus (Jan 10, 2011)

Thorny Devils for me, they look out of this world and have quirky habits, could watch them all day


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 10, 2011)

albino BHP


----------



## Rocket (Jan 10, 2011)

I think the Marbled Gecko living behind my wheelie bin would do it for me.


----------



## yommy (Jan 10, 2011)

ALBINO WOMA all the way...................


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 10, 2011)

1/ Native GTP
2/ Non-native GTP


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 10, 2011)

An adult male Kimberley Bluey...... love em


----------



## antmisk (Jan 10, 2011)

Any monitor species,


----------



## kupper (Jan 10, 2011)

Albino patternless knobtailed gecko


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 10, 2011)

Gtp


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 10, 2011)

a viable leucistic morelia


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 10, 2011)

snake - Inland taipan
Lizard - perentie
Overall - Salty,hands down


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a plain Diamond Python ... with nice markings may i add :]


----------



## giggle (Jan 10, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Prasinus


 
 Im with you. If not... then indicus.


----------



## antmisk (Jan 10, 2011)

cris said:


> _V.panoptes_ of whatever type that get to 2.5m or more so i can feed it for free on feral animals and give away cats without having to butcher them as much.


 This is gold LMAO


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 11, 2011)

Spencer's Monitor for sure.
I'd love an Albino Olive or an Axanthic BHP one day, they're on my wishlist but I wouldn't trade them for my Spencer's.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 11, 2011)

a manky black snake riddled with parasites with no tail and one eye


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 11, 2011)

Nt bhp


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 11, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Prasinus



i'll 2nd that


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 11, 2011)

hahaha this thread is more of what people are secretly keeping than a wish list


----------



## gillsy (Jan 11, 2011)

CodeRed said:


> hahaha this thread is more of what people are secretly keeping than a wish list



LMFAO I wish!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 11, 2011)

shinglebacks!! 

thank god its not a choice i actually have to make!!


----------



## scorps (Jan 11, 2011)

I would go Coastals, if that includes jags, albino coastals plus plain coastal are cool


----------



## D3pro (Jan 11, 2011)

CodeRed said:


> hahaha this thread is more of what people are secretly keeping than a wish list


 
oh... so I can say Soul Sucker Ball python?


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 11, 2011)

D3pro said:


> oh... so I can say Soul Sucker Ball python?



sure, you can say it LOL

I'd prefer pieds


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 11, 2011)

Albino Saltwater croc


----------



## Scotty99 (Jan 11, 2011)

Southwest carpet!


----------



## snowsnake (Jan 11, 2011)

sand monitor all the way!


----------



## Trench (Jan 11, 2011)

Lizard: A tame male lace monitor
Snake: GTP
Turtle: Red-eared slider
Tortoises: Box turtle
Croc/alligator: A freshwater croc.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 11, 2011)

Trench said:


> Turtle: Red-eared slider
> Tortoises: Box turtle


 
Do you know what an Australian Reptile is


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 11, 2011)

If i had space and money a Perentie...


----------



## mungus (Jan 11, 2011)

Diamond


----------



## Varanus1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Coastal Tais


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 11, 2011)

the great and stunning Inland Carpet or Morelia spilota metcalfei Vic line


----------



## Daryl_H (Jan 11, 2011)

lacie big smart tough units.... nothing more needs to be said:shock:


----------



## Australis (Jan 11, 2011)

Colony of cunninghams


----------



## snakeman478 (Jan 11, 2011)

laceys all the way.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Oenpelli Python


----------



## 666PYTHON (Jan 11, 2011)

Rough-scaled python nothing beats a Rough-scaled python


----------



## jinin (Jan 11, 2011)

Perentie or Tympanocryptis.


----------



## garthy (Jan 11, 2011)

albino rough scaledpython


nah really an albino olive (pair)


----------



## lgotje (Jan 11, 2011)

morelia viridis ( green tree python ) all forms and locality's


----------



## cris (Jan 11, 2011)

jinin said:


> or Tympanocryptis.


 
Do you like cephulus or other herps?


----------



## Joelspythons (Jan 11, 2011)

an albino black headed python


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 11, 2011)

Egernia depressa or Varanus flavirufus would keep me happy


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jan 11, 2011)

Australis said:


> Colony of cunninghams


 
breeding colony of cunninghams


----------



## Vixen (Jan 11, 2011)

Proserpine coastals. =)


----------



## micksta9 (Jan 12, 2011)

MALE WOMA, HAS TO BE A BIG FELLA! They are like the beer drinking mates of the herp world! Love our Julius Squeezer he's a big boof.


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (Jan 13, 2011)

hmm big, tame perentie or hypermelanistic (pretty sure thats what the black ones are) blue tongue. a snake would be a half scale-less death adder or a big scrubby.


----------



## jinin (Jan 13, 2011)

cris said:


> Do you like cephulus or other herps?


 
Yes cephulus why's that?


----------



## Glimmerman (Jan 13, 2011)

Python: Scaleless GTP
Elapid: Scaleless adder
Lizard: Perentie


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 13, 2011)

Any ctenophorus spp, Lake Eyre Dragon.


----------



## python_boy (Jan 13, 2011)

snake: oenpelli python lizard: bells phase lacie over all: fresh water croc.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 13, 2011)

pythons - wheatbelt stimsons / caramel jag couldn't really split them
lizards - white beardies
although would love painted dragon or military dragon not sure if you can get them anywhere though


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 13, 2011)

Kingies


----------



## Raptor_Reptiles (Jan 13, 2011)

All GTPS locals ,Native and Non Native designer type.


----------



## calebs92 (Jan 13, 2011)

gtps and albino darwins


----------



## krefft (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue eyed lucy scaleless shingleback.
Then I'd charge Japanese tourists $100 each to get a photo with him.


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I already put up my wish list on another thread but here goes nothing...

Bredli
GTP
Calico BHP...(Grins in Dens general direction..Mate! Pal! Buddy!)
Albino Olive Python.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 13, 2011)

INLAND TAIPAN all the way!


----------



## python_boy (Jan 13, 2011)

tiger reticulated


----------



## dangermouse (Jan 14, 2011)

BHP albino or not any BHP realy love em


----------



## sk17zn (Jan 14, 2011)

Lace monitor


----------



## Full-Monty (Jan 14, 2011)

Albino BHP

Or even better Sunglow BHP when someone finally hits the odds.


----------



## Redtailed (Jan 14, 2011)

Frilled Neck Lizard love the way they run... and they look awesome


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 14, 2011)

Woma , clean banded Uluru for me.


----------



## LiasisKing (Jan 15, 2011)

ALbino olives, all the way !


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 15, 2011)

BHPs, love em.
All morphs, colour variations, localities & mutations


----------



## stephen (Jan 15, 2011)

Mate where do l start as 4 me there not 1 but heaps,womaz,BHP's,all the small monitors,geckos,high B/Y jungles,albino darwins,
GTP's,candy caine night tigers,angle-headed dragons,boyd's forest dragons,frillyz,crested dragons,painted dragons,red barred dragons,& the list goes on & on.


----------



## mojo73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Zebra jungle.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jan 15, 2011)

cris said:


> _V.panoptes_ of whatever type that get to 2.5m or more so i can feed it for free on feral animals and give away cats without having to butcher them as much.


 

haha
my uncle used to know someone who fed give away kittens to an olive python.
=D

anyway.. I would like a saltwater croc.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 15, 2011)

Bumble bee blackheaded python 
Just hope they become available one day.
So i can buy a pair.

Roger


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 15, 2011)

Albino GTP 

---------- Post added 15-Jan-11 at 05:36 PM ----------




python_boy said:


> tiger reticulated


 
AUSTRALIAN!

Oh also why do so many want scaleless?


----------



## D3pro (Jan 15, 2011)

mojo73 said:


> Zebra jungle.


 
Granite Super Zebra Jaguar carpet..... an albino one. LOL


----------



## tigerbudgie (Jan 15, 2011)

albino darwin. if not them then jungles


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 16, 2011)

Ctenophorus said:


> Thorny Devils for me, they look out of this world and have quirky habits, could watch them all day


no.....ALBINO thorny devil.....or albino frill neck would be cool aswell


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

since people are mentioning morphs that dont exist here is what i want. An albino, het for leucistic, striped, gold phase rough scaled python lol


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 17, 2011)

hornet......100 grand later....LOL


----------



## D3pro (Jan 17, 2011)

hornet said:


> since people are mentioning morphs that dont exist here is what i want. An albino, het for leucistic, striped, gold phase rough scaled python lol


 
Actually mine is made of morphs that do exist, just hasn't been combined yet


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 17, 2011)

hornet said:


> since people are mentioning morphs that dont exist


guilty as charged.....but an albino thorny devil.....O.M.G


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 19, 2011)

albino olive and BHP would be nice and some black blue tongues


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 19, 2011)

Any death adder would be cool hope to have a ven room by mid year

cheers
Scott


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 20, 2011)

collett snake?....mangrove snake?.....rosens snake?.....RBB?.....any death adder?.....bandy bandy?.......arafura file snake?.......lake eyre dragon?....tiger snake?......inland and coastal taipan?.......mangrove, blackheaded, lace, goulds, ridgetail monitors?.....the list goes on........for a LONG time


----------



## cris (Jan 20, 2011)

I want a heap of _Varanus priscus_, though would probably have to improve my handling techinques and make some bigger enclosures :lol:


----------



## the_jungle_jim (Jan 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> That's tough! I would go with lacies, so much personality, strength, power etc. It's as if they demand your respect, they are the ultimate reptile. I would miss my pythons though!


 
totally agree jason

but bkevo when did corns, burms and ball pythons become Australian natives? I would love to have some eyelash vipers too, but I don't think they have been added to the natives list yet.


----------



## Magic_Ronny (Jan 22, 2011)

Penny Turtle


----------



## MrMertens (Jan 22, 2011)

must say i love me mertens. to much character


----------



## python_boy (Jan 22, 2011)

carpcondro or something like that. carpetXgtp [video=youtube;hY5_kTMJGWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY5_kTMJGWk&feature=autoplay&list=SL&index=36&playnext=2[/video]


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2011)

I just dont get the albino thing. Things with such stunning colours and patterns, and the ultimate is to neutralise those aspects?

What's the go? 

It's like breeding a green flowered hibiscus. (probably already been done.) FFS!

So tell me



MrMertens said:


> must say i love me mertens. to much character



Me too

They disappeared when the toads got here but they are coming back. Never had a pet one but I've had them walk over my feet (with disdain) at several spots. If you're relaxed so are they.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 27, 2011)

Hypermelanistic Perentie.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 28, 2011)

GTP or a RSP


----------



## tigerbudgie (Jan 28, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I just dont get the albino thing. Things with such stunning colours and patterns, and the ultimate is to neutralise those aspects?
> 
> What's the go?
> 
> ...


----------



## No-two (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I'd go RSP. I love-hate mine but I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 28, 2011)

albino Velociraptor antirrhopus


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2011)

tigerbudgie said:


> SteveNT said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont get the albino thing. Things with such stunning colours and patterns, and the ultimate is to neutralise those aspects?
> ...


----------

